

The Front End Engineering Spectrum: The Roles - rob_react
http://htmlcssjavascript.com/web/the-front-end-engineering-spectrum-the-roles/

======
jayroh
Overall this is one of the best top-down looks at the "roles" front-end
developers can fit into. However, the point I'm so apt to obsess over is that
people (who hire) can't _get it_ that these differences exist ... so I'm
compelled to encourage everyone to push this on hiring managers, recruiters,
cto's, whatever.

The "hybrids" and "full stack" folk are out there (and I always stress the
need to overlap on either end of the spectrum) but the vast majority of talent
has an overwhelming strength in one of those three core capabilities: Design,
UI Development, Server-side Development.

That's not to say you can't be A+ in 2/3. Instead if your company looking to
hire a "2/3" then you better get ready to pony up. OR, you can target the area
whose needs you are most in need of and see if their interests or overlap into
the other capabilities.

</ramble>

------
astrofinch
With regard to converting Photoshop in to HTML templates, here's an
interesting post from 37Signals on why they don't use photoshop:

<http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1061-why-we-skip-photoshop>

